# Would you hang up nude pics of yourself?



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I just had a nude photo shoot and the pics came out so sexy and beautiful. I have some self esteem issues with my body and no matter what pics I see of myself, I hate them. This is the first time, I can say, wow I am beautiful! I would love to have them out but they are kind of private. Is this something I can frame and hang up like in my bedroom even with kids who are in there al the time? If this is inapropriate, how do I enjoy these?


----------



## Cyllya (Jun 10, 2009)

If your kids sometimes see you naked anyway, I don't see what's wrong with the pictures. But if you have the type of household where kids normally never see adults naked, I think it might make them uncomfortable.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

I have a lot of art around the house.. some of it is semi-nude. I have never believed in hiding the human body from my kids. If the picture is tasteful, the master bedroom is fine. I have nude drawing of myself in the master but it has those angles that don't show you "everything".


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

My kids do see me naked sometimes, like if I get out of the shower. But they don't have the chance to stare at me. The pic I am wanting to hang up has a side shot of my breasts. To my son that was no big deal as he breastfed till he was 2 and is now 2.5. But what about whan he gets older- would he bring his friends over and say, "hey want to see my mom naked?"
Or I am also thinking if my mom or dad comes over, no way would I want them to see the pics as they are very very modest people.

Philomom, if that drawing of you were a photo, how would you feel about it being on a wall? And does company ever happen to see it?


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

Are we talking a tasteful, artistic nude or boudoir photography? If it's the former, I'd hang it in a heartbeat. We're a very nudity friendly household anyways, and it is not uncommon for me to have up nude artwork of some form or another. If I had something in which I was the model (and I actually liked it) I wouldn't hesitate to display it. However, I don't have anyone visiting who isn't used to my openness when it comes to such things. If I was going to be having people over who might be offended, I may reconsider (though I can't see myself ever deciding differently since it's my home).


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I'd feel too shy to have it hanging up. There are some people I wouldn't want to see me naked, and even if it was in my room I'd be worried they'd end up seeing it somehow.

I wouldn't worry about my kids seeing it though.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

One of my personal goals one day is to be happy enough with my body to get tasteful, artsy nude photos done & then, yep, they will go up in the master bedroom.

My children do see me naked & probably will for some time (ds is pretty insistent I bathe with him).

As for when they are older - I hope if something makes them uncomfortable they would be able to tell us & then I would remove the pics until they are out of the house. I see no reason their friends would be in my bedroom (I don't recall ever going into my friend's parents rooms or bringing my friends into my Mom's room) so I don't see that as an issue.


----------



## bluedaisy (Sep 5, 2008)

I personally wouldn't hang it but I'm a pretty modest person. I wouldn't be concerned about DD as much as I would be about other people - family, friends, my kids friends when they get older, etc. I think I would always be nervous that someone would accidently end up in my room and see the picture, and I'm personally not comfortable with that. If you don't mind others seeing it, then go ahead.

Or keep it up now when your DS is still young, and just take it down when/if you have family visiting so there's no chance your mom/dad could see it. When your ds gets older, you can decide whether to keep it or not.


----------



## PixieAlly (Aug 17, 2007)

If I liked them and thought I looked beautiful (not slutty) and sexy, I would put them up in the bedroom, but my daughter sees me naked all the time. However, I may think twice only because there are occassions where other people might be in the bedroom for a few minutes and I would feel uncomfortable if my BFs parents saw me naked or certain friends.


----------



## colsxjack (Dec 9, 2009)

You could put in on the inside of your closet door. That way you can start your day everyday with a "pick me up" of a beautiful and inspiring photo of yourself. And it is private enough for you not to worry about your modest parents seeing it.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colsxjack*
> 
> You could put in on the inside of your closet door. That way you can start your day everyday with a "pick me up" of a beautiful and inspiring photo of yourself. And it is private enough for you not to worry about your modest parents seeing it.


Good idea!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i would. in the bedroom is perfectly acceptable, i would NOT put them in the closet, mama! if i were happy with artistic shots of me, nude or not, i'd proudly display them in the living room.


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

So I am trying to figure out what is considered "artistic" and what is mre like "slutty".


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koalamom*
> 
> My kids do see me naked sometimes, like if I get out of the shower. But they don't have the chance to stare at me. The pic I am wanting to hang up has a side shot of my breasts. To my son that was no big deal as he breastfed till he was 2 and is now 2.5. But what about whan he gets older- would he bring his friends over and say, "hey want to see my mom naked?"
> Or I am also thinking if my mom or dad comes over, no way would I want them to see the pics as they are very very modest people.
> Philomom, if that drawing of you were a photo, how would you feel about it being on a wall? And does company ever happen to see it?


I would just hang the picture up on your bedroom wall. If you have people over who will be going into your bedroom you can always take the picture down while they are there and put it back up later. If your dc get older and it starts to get uncomfortable you can put the picture away also.


----------



## cyclamen (Jul 10, 2005)

I would be uncomfortable hanging them if they were photographs I felt had an overtly sexualized gaze and not just pictures of a naked body. I'm talking like hustler poses and frilly outfits. I would feel like that gives the kids way too much information about my sexual activities, but just of my body? That would be cool. After all, does anyone have something I don't?

I remember seeing nudes at a woman's house in her master bedroom (I wasn't creeping, I was invited in







). They may have been nudes of herself while she was pregnant. They were beautifully shot. Some of her breasts, too, I remember. They were simply beautiful photographs. I kind of wish I had sprung for photos while I was pregnant and done the same thing. Anyhow, I say, own it, mama. You can always take them down. But hang them up! My mom is an amateur photographer, you know, artsy, and had georgia okeefe prints and abstract statues of people making out all over the house when I was a kid, and I never felt grossed out even once I knew what they were. While I was pregnant, she was like, "You need to get pictures taken. You should do nudes, you'll want them someday." And I was like, "Ew mom, no way!" But I do want them now, lol.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koalamom*
> 
> So I am trying to figure out what is considered "artistic" and what is mre like "slutty".


in my books its a matter of opinion. when i first saw the playboy magazine as a giggling teenager i really didnt understand why it was called porn. the photographs were so beautiful and tasteful (though i havent seen one in YEARS so dont know if they have changed).

some of marilyn monroes posses and looks i'd call slutty. but she is an icon and no one would say that about her.

there are lots of shots i myself dont find slutty which others might. for instance i find the external female genitalia very beautiful.

i dont know mama. i have seen naked women photos that to me are very very powerful. i think a professional looking photograph where its subtlely posed is a piece of art.

to answer your question i have a hard time having ANY photo of me around the house. however i would definitely hang the photos in my bedroom. i wouldnt try to hide them.

IF you can deal with what your friends and family might say.

i think its a common thing that any image in the nude or even a painting if prominently displayed is looked upon as odd by many.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

I wish I could be brave enough to get nudey shots done. I don't have myself nakey butt hanging, but I have many "naked lady" paintings hanging on my walls


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

My friends parents have nude paintings done of themselves in their bedroom... a little interesting since they're in a sexual position... but hey they've been married 40 yrs. (pretty sure those bodies were theirs 30 yrs ago) I think it's fine to put it where you want. Your house!


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I would hang up pics like that in my bedroom!

I have a full belly cast from my last pregnancy hanging in my bedroom. It goes from just below the neck to the bottom of my belly. So everyone who has been in my bedroom (which is probably everyone who has been in my home) has seen my breasts. At first I felt a little shy about it, but now it's just a fixture in my home. My kids are ages 8-12 now (the older two are boys), and I've never even thought twice about the fact that my boys will sit in my bedroom playing video games with their friends during parties. It didn't dawn on me until right this second that some people might find that objectionable. Whoops!


----------



## aeterna (Nov 6, 2008)

Own it, mama! It's your bedroom and your body - display them where they will remind you every day that you are beautiful! =)

If you're worried about random passers-by getting a peek, could you hang them on a wall not readily seen from the hallway? I don't ever have visitors in my bedroom (I can't imagine why they'd be in there, honestly?) but people pass by the doorway on the way to the bathroom. If it was a concern, I'd just hang them on a wall not facing the door.


----------

